# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Hechos y cifras sobre el agua en las ciudades

## ben-amar

Vie, 4 mar, 2011

Destacados, Eventos
http://iagua.es/2011/03/hechos-y-cif...%28iAgua.es%29
El próximo día 22 de marzo se celebra el Día Mundial del Agua. El tema de este año, Agua para las ciudades: respondiendo al desafío urbano, tiene por objeto poner de relieve y alentar a los gobiernos, las organizaciones, comunidades y personas a participar activamente para responder al desafío de la gestión del agua urbana.

Con motivo del evento, la UNESCO publica algunas cifras que demuestran la estrecha relación entre el crecimiento de las ciudades y la disponibilidad de agua:

- La mitad de la humanidad vive hoy en día en ciudades y, dentro de dos décadas, cerca del 60% de la población mundial -5 billones de personas- serán moradores urbanos.

- El crecimiento urbano es más rápido en el mundo en desarrollo, donde las ciudades ganan un promedio de 5 millones de residentes cada mes.

- La creciente población urbana genera desafíos sin precedentes, dentro de los cuales la provisión de agua y servicios sanitarios son las que más pesan y se hacen sentir cuando hay escasez de los mismos.

- La relación entre el agua y las ciudades es crucial. Las ciudades requieren una gran cantidad de agua potable y, a la vez, ocasionan un gran impacto en los sistemas de agua dulce.

- Las ciudades no pueden ser sostenibles sin garantizar un acceso seguro a fuentes de agua potable y sistemas sanitarios adecuados.

- La población urbana crece a un ritmo de 2 personas por segundo.

- El 95% de la expansión urbana en las próximas décadas tendrá lugar en los países en desarrollo.

- En África y Asia, se espera que la población urbana se duplique entre los años 2000 y 2030.

- Entre 1998 y 2008, 1052 millones de moradores urbanos adquirieron acceso a agua potable y 813 millones a mejoras sanitarias. Sin embargo, la población urbana en ese periodo creció en 1089 millones, lo que opaca el progreso logrado.

- Uno de cada cuatro residentes urbanos alrededor del mundo, 789 millones en total, vive sin tener acceso a instalaciones sanitarias adecuadas.

- 497 millones de personas sólo cuentan y dependen de instalaciones sanitarias compartidas. En 1990, esta cifra era de 249 millones.

Datos tomados de la publicación Agua y Ciudades: Hechos y Cifras de la ONU-Agua para la Promoción y la Comunicación en el marco del Decenio (UNW-DPAC).

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Vie, 4 mar, 2011
> 
> Destacados, Eventos
> http://iagua.es/2011/03/hechos-y-cif...%28iAgua.es%29
> El próximo día 22 de marzo se celebra el Día Mundial del Agua. El tema de este año, Agua para las ciudades: respondiendo al desafío urbano, tiene por objeto poner de relieve y alentar a los gobiernos, las organizaciones, comunidades y personas a participar activamente para responder al desafío de la gestión del agua urbana.
> 
> Con motivo del evento, la UNESCO publica algunas cifras que demuestran la estrecha relación entre el crecimiento de las ciudades y la disponibilidad de agua:
> 
> - La mitad de la humanidad vive hoy en día en ciudades y, dentro de dos décadas, cerca del 60% de la población mundial -5 billones de personas- serán moradores urbanos.
> ...


La virgen... :EEK!: 

No se han _pasao_ un poco en algunas cifras?  :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

Algunas de las cifras las veo un pelin exageradas yo tambien  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

Pensad que si el informe ha sido traducido del Inglés, 1billón = 1000 millones.

Los angloparlantes y nosotros tenemos formas diferentes de contar. Para ellos 1 billón = 1000 millones; para nosotros 1 billón = 1millón de millones.

----------


## perdiguera

> Pensad que si el informe ha sido traducido del Inglés, 1billón = 1000 millones.
> 
> Los angloparlantes y nosotros tenemos formas diferentes de contar. Para ellos 1 billón = 1000 millones; para nosotros 1 billón = 1millón de millones.


Hay anglo parlantes con distintos "billion"

USA 1 billion= 10.000 millones
RU 1 billion= 1.000 millones

----------

